# Mars Hill Graduate School



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 4, 2005)

Link

Now Im not planning on doing seminary or anything found out an old friend is going there and thought I would ask what others here think. It appears to be an emergent church school.

Blade


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 4, 2005)

It is an emergent church school.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 4, 2005)

Andrew,
Nice avatar. Very appropriate for this time of the year. 
Bob


----------



## Presbyrino (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## Romans922 (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Andrew,
> Nice avatar. Very appropriate for this time of the year.
> Bob



If you look at some of my past xanga entries, I have been doing a whole Christmas theme lately with them. www.xanga.com/puritanlover It can be found under (fun/satirical journal below in my signature.

[Edited on 12-4-2005 by Romans922]


----------



## blhowes (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> If you look at some of my past xanga entries, I have been doing a whole Christmas theme lately with them. www.xanga.com/puritanlover It can be found under (fun/satirical journal below in my signature.


Good stuff. It'll be interesting to see how the Christians counter the T-rex eating the fish car emblem. (life seems so silly sometimes)


----------

